# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Hải Âu - Đà Nẵng

## lehniemtin

*Địa chỉ:* 713 Nguyễn Tất Thành - TP. Đà Nẵng
*Liên Hệ Đặt Phòng*: 0905 117 328



khách sạn Hải Âu nằm ở vị trí rất lý tưởng và thuận tiện cho quý khách khi đến thăm quan và làm việc tại Tp Đà Nẵng.
+ 05 phút taxi từ sân bay Đà Nẵng
+ 10 phút taxi từ ga Đà Nẵng
+ Và đặc biệt khách sạn nhìn ra biển
Và đến với các điểm thăm quan, mua sắm, vui chơi, giải trí nổi tiếng của Tp Đà Nẵng với thời gian cụ thể như sau:
+ Đối diện với bãi tắm Nguyễn Tất Thành
+ Khu du lịch Bà Nà-Suối Mơ : 45 phút
+ Khu du lịch sinh thái Bãi Bụt-Sơn Trà : 15 phút
+ Khu danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn : 30 phút
+ Siêu thị Big C : 10 phút
Bãi đỗ xe rộng rãi, an toàn.

khách sạn Hải Âu được xây dựng theo tiêu chuẩn 2 sao theo lối kiến trúc hiện đại. Với 26 phòng ngủ hiện đại được trang bị nội thất sang trọng sẽ đáp ứng được nhu cầu nghỈ dưỡng và lưu trú cho các du khách khi đến tham quan và làm việc tại Đà Nẵng .


Các phòng của khách sạn đều có ban công rộng, thoáng có thể nhìn thấy Biển Đà Nẵng, cùng các trang thiết bị nội ngoại thất được thiết kế trang nhã , Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thuận tiện với hệ thống thông tin quốc tế hiện đại, truy cập Internet không dây, hệ thống truyền hình cáp với 14 kênh quốc tế, máy điều hòa, hệ thống báo cháy tự động, minibar, phòng tắm tiện nghi có bồn tắm , nước nóng và máy sấy tóc...
=> Liên hệ để biết giá phòng cụ thể

Mỗi buổi sáng bình minh từ ban công, bạn có cơ hội ngắm mặt trời mọc xa xa từ phía chân trời. Lắng nghe tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào vào bờ cát và hít thở những ngọn gió trong lành mang hương vị từ biển cả....Buổi tối , Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng thành phố Đà Nẵng lung linh rực rỡ ánh đèn và vùng biển bao la, dạt dào sóng vỗ. Đến với khách sạn HẢI ÂU quý khách sẽ được hài lòng về tinh thần phục vụ của đội ngũ nhân viên tận tình chu đáo....

*Một số thiết bị ở HẢI ÂU Hotel*
- Máy lạnh đời mới
- Truyền hình kỹ thuật số
- Tủ lạnh
- Nước nóng lạnh
- Bồn tắm
- Wifi access
- Thang máy
- Điện thoại quốc tế
- Hệ thống báo cháy tự động
-Có nhà để xe an toàn ...

Đến với khách san HẢI ÂU cung cách phục vụ và sự đón tiếp thân thiện của toàn thế nhân viên khách sạn sẽ làm cho quý khách cảm thấy như đang ở nhà của mình. Đó cũng là phương châm phục vụ của chúng tôi : “Thân thiện như ngôi nhà bạn".





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## smartnet

*
Khách sạn của bạn luôn mong muốn: 

1. Thực hiện được nhiều giao dịch với Khách hàng. Khách kiểm tra được tình trạng phòng tại thời điểm đặt, đặt phòng và thanh toán trực tuyến trên bất cứ nơi đâu với tính chuyên nghiệp cao nhờ: HỆ THỐNG ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN
2. Gia tăng mạnh mẽ khả năng tìm kiếm khách hàng mới, kích hoạt nhu cầu đặt phòng và sử dụng các dịch vụ của khách sạn với: TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA MARKETING3. Một website đẹp, thu hút, thân thiện và tối ưu hóa các công cụ tìm kiếm, cho phép du khách đặt phòng trực tuyến với: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

Liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay bây giờ để có cơ hội dành nhiều chính sách ưu đãi cho Khách sạn của bạn!

Call: (04)3 56 26 100 Or  0936.995.987*

----------


## namnguyen

Khách sạn trông nhỏ quá, nhưng trông cũng có vẻ được đấy

----------

